# Building 101



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Let the paint dry in the bedroom, that is the way some do it here.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A nice looking TBH!

Some beekeepers get into trouble just extracting in the kitchen. I suspect few here are _brave _enough to _build _hives in the kitchen! :lookout:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Paint your TBH this color, that is the way some do here.


----------



## muddymom (Nov 17, 2012)

True but its 27* outside and I don't have a shop. Mother of necessity


----------



## muddymom (Nov 17, 2012)

Promised a certain granddaughter it would be yellow with flowers on it in shades of red, blue and green


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Good thing yo are the *MOM* cause that would NOT fly @ my house


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

That's because you have a heated shop to do it in!!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

OD, Midwest women are fantastic and practical!


----------



## muddymom (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL! There are advantages to being Queen of the house ( and the dogs don't care as long as food service isn't interrupted)


----------

